

Human brain developed to use other as tools. Psychology and Security Resources - stakent
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/psysec.html

======
aarongough
I think the title is supposed to read '.. to use other _s_ as tools ...'

~~~
stakent
Yes, your are right.

------
stakent
Found on Bruce Schneier's blog
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/10/psychology_and...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/10/psychology_and.html)

~~~
billswift
Same here, both, you beat me by 2 minutes. Excellent summary of current
research.

